# Install gentoo da un'altra partizione

## Kerberos

Ciao a tutti, la situazione è un pò complessa e spero di essere il più chiaro possibile.

Dunque ho un portatile il cui lettore cd è rotto e ho necessità di installare gentoo sulla macchina, purtroppo il bios mi fa fare il boot solo da cdrom, disco e usb FDC (non so di cosa si tratti ma dal momento che non mi fa fare il boot da lettori esterni ho pensato si riferisse al floppy). Allora dopo diverse prove fallite ho preso un altro portatile e ho installato l'hd del mio pc in questo. Lì ho installato una slackware. Una volta rimesso l'hd nel mio pc è partito tranquillamente il sistema e da lì ho seguito la guida che ho trovato qui, in cui spiega come installare gentoo da una partizione linux già esistente.

Arrivato al punto in cui devo effettuare il chroot.... ecco che mi risponde con questo messaggio d'errore: cannot set up thread-local storage: set_thread_area failed then setting up thread_local storage.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> Dunque ho un portatile il cui lettore cd è rotto e ho necessità di installare gentoo sulla macchina, purtroppo il bios mi fa fare il boot solo da cdrom, disco e usb FDC (non so di cosa si tratti ma dal momento che non mi fa fare il boot da lettori esterni ho pensato si riferisse al floppy).

 

Infatti.

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> Arrivato al punto in cui devo effettuare il chroot.... ecco che mi risponde con questo messaggio d'errore: cannot set up thread-local storage: set_thread_area failed then setting up thread_local storage.

 

Non vorrei sbagliarmi (sto partendo, giusto il tempo di finire i backup e via quindi ti seguo per modo di dire) ma è un problema di librerie non compatibili. Gentoo che versione ha (basta che guardi in var/db/pkg è li che vengono registrati i file) e slack che versione ha di libc.

Un'alternativa potrebbe essere far partire direttamente da disco fisso il contenuto del cdrom ma non mi ricordo dove è finito l'autù.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Puoi fare un boot da rete?

Altrimenti ti consiglio di installare ubuntu come base per l'installazione di gentoo. So per certo che le librerie sono entrambe recenti e compatibili.

Che versione di slackware hai installato? Era recente o vetusta?

Potresti anche installare direttamente gentoo e poi spostare l'hd. Ovviamente, siccome in gentoo ti devi compilare il kernel, devi essere sicuro dell'hardware presente sull'altro portatile. Se sbagli qualcosa potresti trovarti un sistema non avviabile e dover nuovamente scambiare i dischi.

Installare una distribuzione un po' più "automatica" effettivamente minimizza i rischi in questo senso.

----------

## Kerberos

La slackware è l'ultima uscita... la 11.0, ora provo a installare direttamente la gentoo, grazie a tutti.

----------

## Flonaldo

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> La slackware è l'ultima uscita... la 11.0, ora provo a installare direttamente la gentoo, grazie a tutti.

 

Ma perchè non provi a fare boot da floppy? tempo fa ricordo feci cosi trovandomi nella tua stessa situazione...se provi a cercare su google vedrai che trovi delle specie di "mini distro" che entrano in un floppy e ti permettono di fare giusto fdisk, dhcpcd e qualche altra cosuccia utile per crearti un semplice ambiente di partenza!

----------

